# Morning Star - Friday 24 Oct 08



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Wow, hard to believe I have not been fishing in almost a year!
Well finally got out to do some fishing this past Friday. 
Forecast was 10 - 15K with 5 - 6' seas spaced 11 seconds apart.
Sounded good to me. I love big spaced out waves ... usually
they are super gentle ... the "rock you to sleep kind". 
Anyhoo, I left Fort Washington round bout 3am and got down
there close to 6am. Talked to Tucker at the boat in the pitch 
black and then proceeded to load my gear. I am getting like
a woman now with all my crap ... must have had 4 bags for 
an 8 hour trip. Well the 5-6' waves were about right
but the spacing was a tad bit off ... eff that they were way
the heck off. It was VERY rough out there. Monty stayed in
close (only went out about 3-4 miles at most). We fished
a few inshore wrecks which were loaded with undersized seabass.
I stuck with crabs and managed to catch a nice 2-3 pound keeper
tog at the first spot and about 3-4 throw backs. Fishing was slow
for the next 2 hours or so and I was beat so I took an hour power
nap in the cabin. Felt much better after that and went out 
on the next stop. Caught about 5 more baby tog and the pool
winner on the next spot (8.5 pounder). A few keeper seabass
were coming up here also. After this drop Monty decided to call
it a day a few hours early since the seas were still building.
Caught my MD limit (2) and got in a nice nap. I would call it
a good day.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

hey Talapia is the morning star usually a good boat to fish on


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

That sounds like a good trip. Congratulations on the pool winner. I fish the MS myself a few times a tear. Was on the MS a couple of weeks ago. Flounder fishing was very good. Had so much fun I went again the next day. Over 2 days caught 23 flounder, 14 keepers up to 24", many over 20". Can only keep 3 per day in MD, so gave away some nice fish. Saw much bigger ones caught by others. Came in second in the pool one day. A few keeper seabass too. Then they (MD DNR) closed flounder season for the year.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

chesapeake_kid said:


> hey Talapia is the morning star usually a good boat to fish on


I am biased since that is my main boat but I think most everyone
on the board would say it is a first class operation. Cost a bit 
more though. It all depends on what you want also. For instance
the MD tog limit is 2 right now, while you can keep 10 in DE.
So if you are after numbers and a cheaper cost then the Lewis 
boats are probably better for you. If you want to trophy hunt
then the MS is the best by far. Monty also strickly enforces
your fishing space so no mugging allowed.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

talapia said:


> i am biased since that is my main boat but i think most everyone
> on the board would say it is a first class operation. Cost a bit
> more though. It all depends on what you want also. For instance
> the md tog limit is 2 right now, while you can keep 10 in de.
> ...


x2

Couldn't have said it better myself. Very capable mates and a very capable capt make for a good trip. Not having to fight for a spot and plenty of room are worth more than money. I've had days when I killed 'em and days when I could hardly get bit, but I've always had a good time on Monty's boat.


----------

